# Các diễn đàn khác > Tán gẫu >  Điểm danh các công nghệ an toàn của VinFast Fadil

## phuong_hanh3112

Mẫu xe ô tô thương hiệu Việt đầu tiên VinFast Fadil được trang bị một loạt các tính năng an toàn vượt trội như chống bó cứng phanh (ABS), phân phối lực phanh điện tử (EBD), cân bằng điện tử (ESC), kiểm soát lực kéo (TCS)…

Đặc biệt, trong phân khúc xe hạng A, chỉ duy nhất VinFast Fadil sở hữu tính năng hỗ trợ khởi hành ngang dốc (HSA) và hệ thống chống lật (ROM). Những tính năng này kết hợp cùng cảm biến va chạm sau, camera lùi và 6 túi khí khiến VinFast Fadil trở thành mẫu xe an toàn nhất phân khúc.

Fadil là mẫu xe đầu tiên mang thương hiệu VinFast chính thức lăn bánh trên đường phố Việt Nam. Ngoài các trang bị an toàn vượt trội, mẫu xe này còn được đánh giá cao về công nghệ, tiện nghi như hệ thống giải trí hỗ trợ kết nối Apple CarPlay, Android Auto.
 
Ngoài ra, Fadil còn sở hữu động cơ mạnh nhất phân khúc A, với dung tích xi-lanh 1.4L, công suất 98 mã lực, mô-men xoắn cực đại 128 Nm, đi kèm hộp số tự động vô cấp CVT. Xe đang được bán trên thị trường với mức giá 394,9 triệu đồng (đã bao gồm VAT).
 Khám phá các trang bị an toàn vượt trội trên VinFast Fadil: 
Minh Tuấn

----------

